# Rookie



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Im ready to start playing.( my 4 year old also) I'm looking at an ibanez ew20 ase
Exotic wood
I'm looking for a quality guitar( acoustic) under 500$ I hear good things about the seagulls also. Any feedback is appreciated! I know nothing about guitars


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I found a good used Martin at Guitar Center a few years ago. If you're in the Houston area, also check at Fuller's on Yale at 610 North. They have a big selection of acoustics.


----------



## utap1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks! I ended up with an art & lutherie in cedar! Got it at Danny's guitar hacienda in league city. Made in North America ( better than china)


----------



## Raynard (Dec 31, 2007)

I,ve had my Seagull for about a year now. Great guitar for the price


----------

